# The Zombie Thread



## RAXL

:zombie: US 'Zombie party' killings probed 

Neighbours said the house was the frequent scene of parties 
Police are investigating the fatal shooting of six young revellers at a house party in the US city of Seattle. 
They were killed, and two others wounded, when a fellow guest went on a gun rampage before finally killing himself when confronted by police. 

They were at a "zombie party", where guests wear make-up to make them look dead, in the city's Capitol Hill area. 

Police are baffled as to what sparked the incident, which took place in the early morning as the party wound down. 

"We have absolutely no idea what the motive is," Seattle police chief Gil Kerlikowske said. "These appear to be almost execution-style shootings. He expended a large number of rounds inside that house." 

Seattle police chief Gil Kerlikowske 
The victims were five males and two females, aged from their mid-teens to their 20s, police said. 

"It was a zombie party. People had a lot of make-up on," Mr Kerlikowske said. "There was fake blood squirted, and people were made-up to look as if they were dead." 

Weapons in truck 

The gunman, in his 20s and believed to be a Seattle resident, is reported to have been invited to the house party after attending a "zombie rave" for about 1,000 people, also in Capitol Hill, earlier on Friday night. 


As the house party was winding down at 0700 (1500 GMT) on Saturday morning, the killer reportedly left the house and went to his truck, parked nearby to collect a pistol grip shotgun and handgun and to don bandoliers of spare shotgun shells. 

As he walked the half block back to the house he paused to spray paint the word "Now" in three spots - twice on the pavement and once on the steps of a neighbour's home, police said. 

Once back inside the house he started shooting. 

"People inside the house began running and screaming in terror," Mr Kerlikowske said. "A pistol-grip shotgun is a weapon not designed for hunting purposes but for hunting people." 

Hiding in bathroom 

Having killed two people on the ground floor, he then went upstairs looking for more victims, police said. 

He tried to get into a bathroom where two girls were hiding. When the locked door impeded him he fired through the door, but the girls were left unharmed. 


The killer spray painted the word 'Now' three times 

The gunfire was heard by neighbours and a police officer just a block away, who rushed to the scene. 

When the police officer, Steve Leonard, arrived he found one person staggering out of the house with a gunshot wound. 

He confronted another man with a shotgun, who turned it on himself after being told several times to put it down, Mr Kerlikowske said. 

About 20 party guests were taken to Seattle police headquarters for counselling and questioning, police sergeant Deanna Nollette said. 

"This is basically one of the most serious and significant crimes we have had in this city. The number of young people who witnessed what happened is disturbing." 

Police said they did not know whether drugs or alcohol were a factor, though Mr Kerlikowske said marijuana and alcohol were found in the house. 
:zombie:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*"Zombies" file lawsuit*

http://www.sliceofscifi.com/2006/12/03/zombies-file-lawsuit-against-city-of-minneapolis/


----------



## ScareFX

*Zombie chickens rise from mass graves*

*"Zombie chickens" hatch debate over older chickens' fate*

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/16156469.htm


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yikes. That whole thing is just effed up -


----------



## Sinister

So...if one of these suckers peck you, do you turn into a Zombie Chicken?  :zombie:


----------



## ScareFX

Sinister said:


> So...if one of these suckers peck you, do you turn into a Zombie Chicken?  :zombie:


----------



## Spider Rider

I used to live one town down from "Chickeluma". 

Sorry but I have to ask, "why did the zombie chicken cross the road?"


----------



## CreepyCanmore

*Zombie walk*

Hi all. Here's an article from BBC about a zombie walk in Brisbane. I think every town should have one, so I'll start here. I'll likely be the only zombie, and everyone will just think I'm another tourist who can't hold down my spaghetti.....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/6515477.stm

Read the last guys comment the bottom about desensitizing the public to zombies...funny stuff


----------



## GothicCandle

that is just awsome! lol.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

hahahahaha.
that guys comment is hilarious!
.


----------



## trishaanne

I've seen these Zombie walks all over lately. I'd love to have one here in New Jersey, or even one just within driving distance. I think it would be alot of fun. Hehehe....maybe after our party this year there will be a zombie walk....with all the guests walking back to my house cause they can't drive!


----------



## BooGirl666

O this is cool.... I want to do this as well.... I have never heard of a zombie walk hmmmm might have to check into this now


----------



## Lilly

Yeah I thought this was pretty cool as well...Don't think they have them here but maybe I could get a bunch of my buds together and we could do a zombie ride(motorcycles)..that would be funny, now if I can only get them to dress the part


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Hmmm....sounds like it could be a good excuse one day for a haunt forum meet up. Maybe a contest for the best zombie rampage or most disjointed zombie stomp. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Revenant

Fish swim in schools, birds fly in flocks, cattle travel in a herd. A group of crows is a murder, and a group of rhinocerii is a crash... what do you call a "herd" of zombies? I was in a thread that brought that up on another forum once... a lot of people voted for a "stench" of zombies, with "stagger" coming in at a tie. My vote was a "lurch". I felt that a stench was a good nickname for a single zombie (I think they used that in Land of the Dead), and maybe a "stagger" would be a very small cluster while a "lurch" is a large group, or vice versa. 

So whatcha think? Complete this sentence:
"Holy sh--; there's a ...... of zombies headed down main street!" :zombie:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

bunch


----------



## Lilly

"Holy sh--; there's a Horde of zombies headed down main street!"

"Holy sh--; there's a Tribe of zombies headed down main street!"


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Holy sh--, there's a broohaha of zombies coming down main street!

Holy sh--, there's a cafuffle of zombies coming down main street!

And if you can count with any certainty that there is 144 zombies (plus or minus a limb or two):
Holy sh--, there's a gross of zombies coming down main street!


----------



## scareme

Holy sh--, there's a posse of zombies coming down the street!

Holy sh--, there's a bunch of zombies coming down the street!


----------



## Lilly

or how bout this 
Holy sh--, there's a bunch of rotton sums of beeches coming down the street!

just thought that was funny


----------



## Wraith

Holy Sh--, there's a plethora of zombies coming down the street! Sorry....I had a Three Amigos moment! Lol!


----------



## infoamtek

"Holy ****e; there's a hoodoo of zombies headed down Main street!"


----------



## Zombie-F

A gaggle of zombies? Mayhaps zombies travel in clusters. Hmmmm....

A drove of zombies was seen shambling down main street today.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Holy sh--! There's a *scourge* of zombies ambling down Main Street!!


----------



## ScareFX

*Zombie Food Pyramid*


----------



## pyro

lol


----------



## ZombieLoveme

Brains!


----------



## slightlymad

Mmmmmm


----------



## ZombieLoveme

If crows comprise a murder...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Did you make that or find it somewhere?


----------



## TwistedDementia

That"s How They Stay In Shape!


----------



## CreepyCanmore

How much brain equals one serving? And does the intellectual quality have an impact?


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Hahaha
I have this on my computer I think...
I thought it was pretty cool myself.
.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader

Everything I know, I learned from eating the brains of smart people.


----------



## UmbrellaPrjct_T002-Tyrant

Hah, that's pretty good.
But where is just regular flesh? D:


----------



## scareme

Just what I thought, you can never have to many brains.


----------



## Beepem

haha I sent it to my friends, very nice.


----------



## skeletonowl

i know a few people who would appreciate this haha


----------



## CastleNottingham

Whatever you call a bunch of zombies, here's some info on Zombiefest in Monroeville, PA so plan ahead.

http://www.theitsaliveshow.com/Zombiefest2007.htm


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Model for surviving a zombie attack*

:zombie:

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/08/zombies/

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8206280.stm


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I would have been a lot more interested in math and statistics if my professors had used zombie attacks as a model


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wow....three days...we're so screwed! lol I don't think I'd ever understand all that mathimatical nonsense....couldn't understand the model anyway since i sucked in math to begin with.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Zombie!!*



http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091025/ap_on_fe_st/us_odd_zombie_assault


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wonder if it was Woody Harrelson who punched him?


----------



## randomr8

Dude's obviously not up on his zombie survival guide.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

OMG..
I have never been called a zombie but one time I was standing in a line talking with my husband when the girl behind me got in my face and started yelling at me. I had no clue what she was screaming about. At least she didn't hit me.


----------



## Warrant2000

*Zombie Pinup Girl*

God bless the internet!

Content warning: images in link may not be suitable for all ages. Discretion is advised prior to viewing.

http://funtuna.blogspot.com/2009/02/shes-dead-shes-zombie-pinup-girl.html


----------



## Spooky1

Hot zombie babes, what more could a guy ask for.  :zombie:


----------



## debbie5

Well, I hide my decaying flesh with a good coverup makeup that I apply each day after a good exfoliating (I let my pet pirahnas nibble my rot each morning). Cheers!


----------



## joker

Content warning: images in link may not be suitable for all ages. Discretion is advised prior to viewing.

They have a website http://www.myzombiepinup.com/ and merchandise (t-shirts, calendars) for sale.


----------



## morbidmike

sweet ...love me some hot zombie chix


----------



## DarkShadows

NICEEE! The zombie version of suicide girls!


----------



## Zurgh

OK, I'll be the first male to say ew, yuck!
The models would look way better NOT in makeup.
This from a "zombie enthusiast".
And I thought I liked disturbing things...


----------



## Draik41895

Zombie pin ups, Love that site


----------



## Sickie Ickie

*zombie teen*

Here's the extreme!

http://www.bizarremag.com/weird-news/tattoos-body-art/7173/zombie_boy.html


----------



## Moon Dog

Wow, just, wow.


----------



## morbidmike

that is the kinda guy I want my daughter to bring home to meet me LOL


----------



## Spooky1

I'd have to say that's a bit extreme.


----------



## sharpobject

Sorry, I just don't understand that mindset.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not something I would want for myself, but if he's become a nicer and happier person as a result, that sure beats lying in a ditch cursing at cars going by and hating the world.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

*Eating zombie meat*

...so it seems Japan is one up on us. They are offering up bags of zombie skin..aka beef jerky..to tempt your taste buds. Rotting blue bits of yummyness are just a bag away!  Enjoy! 
http://pinktentacle.com/2010/05/zombie-meat/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, for $4.50 a bag, you really should get more zombie meat than they show on the plate:jol:


----------



## Wildcat

MMMMmmmmmm. Zzzommmbbiiieeeee.:zombie:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

thats awesome!


----------



## heresjohnny

*Zombie car crash*

I can imagine this scene....

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38178388/ns/local_news-portland_or?Gt1=43001


----------



## DeadRN

HAHAHA! I wouldn't want anyone to get hurt, but that's funny!!


----------



## Denhaunt

"We're glad that everyone is alive, despite being 'undead'" 

Classic


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nice!


----------



## Spooky1

To bad they didn't make it to the party. They would have had the best costumes after the crash.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Scary Queen Zombie advertisement banned*

C'mon, what's more fun than a flesh eating zombie queen to greet you in the subway?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100714/od_nm/us_britain_advert_mary


----------



## RoxyBlue

If they'd posted that ad here, they would have gotten all kinds of compliments


----------



## Spooky1

I found a site with pics & video. I think it's cool. 

http://newslite.tv/2010/07/14/scary-queen-mary-advert-banned.html


----------



## skeletonowl

I don't see why they have to take it down. There are plenty of spooky halloween time advertisments that aren't taken down. Is it because it isn't Halloween?


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

Spooky1 said:


> I found a site with pics & video. I think it's cool.
> 
> http://newslite.tv/2010/07/14/scary-queen-mary-advert-banned.html


C'mon video hackers!! Tell us how can we make a changing portrait out of THAT!?!


----------



## Evil Andrew

*Man shot by cop said he believed cop was a zombie*

Nothing like a good local Zombie story from Longmont, CO........

http://www.timescall.com/news_story.asp?ID=22351


----------



## scareme

If he thought he was shooting at a Zombie, I wonder if he knew to shoot for the head. Sounds like his shots went just about everywhere.


----------



## bourno

"Investigators interviewed Duke several times after he was hospitalized and he told them his actions were caused by mental illness."

Yea, mentally ill people who carry guns. Hope those are permanently taken away from him.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Haiti criminalizes zombie creation*

Good news

http://brazilweirdnews.blogspot.com/2011/02/law-of-haiti-admits-and-criminalizes.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks as if a voodoo priest nailed the editor - the spelling and grammar in that article are atrocious:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Fun with zombie music.

http://www.timeslive.co.za/local/2012/02/06/fans-flock-to-home-of-resurrected-musician


----------

